

Show HN: Trendingly – Discover the best apps and games trending right now - trendingly
http://www.trendingly.com/

======
trendingly
Hi everyone,

Just a little experiment in creating a Techmeme-style news and review
aggregator, but for apps and games.

Tracking iOS apps only for now, but Android support is planned.

Any thoughts or suggestions much appreciated :)

